# Hand Feeding your fish.



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I just wanted to say that hand feeding your electric cat fish is not a great idea. I have been feeding him with long bamboo tongs for a while, i wanted to try to hand feed him.
yes it hurts.

damn that was dumb.


----------



## Kudos (Dec 22, 2005)

yeah... sounds to me like a bad idea


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

haha it shocked you??


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Yes it did, and it cut me, i was bleeding after i got shocked and my hand still hurts a lot.

but thats all right i am glad i tried it.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

at least you experienced it. im hoping to find a jellyfish to sting me when i go on my first trip to the ocean. any idea if the sting is about the same?? did you pee on yourself to help the sting/shock or does it not apply to this?


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

umm the catfish is in my tank so no i did not pee on him. and no i did not pee my self, but i did say a lot of colorful words


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

lol i know u didnt pee on him but i heard for stings from jellyfish you pee on the wound to neutrilize it because of the ammonia in your pee helps. i thought it might be similar to the sting of the electric cat, therefore similar to the jellyfish.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

electricity has nothing to do with the Nematocysts of a jellyfish... would you pee on your hand after you got electrocuted by an electric fence?


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

no


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

When I was buying an ecat a while ago the guy tried to take it with a net that had a metal frame. Not too bright, yet funny.

As for hand feeding, maybe if I got a chainmail glove or something. I might lose a hand if I didn't. I'll leave the stunts to you Bobme


----------



## CaptMicha (Mar 29, 2006)

Um... You want to find a jellyfish and get stung by it? WTF mate?


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

SLANTED said:


> When I was buying an ecat a while ago the guy tried to take it with a net that had a metal frame. Not too bright, yet funny.
> 
> As for hand feeding, *maybe if I got a chainmail glove or something*. I might lose a hand if I didn't. I'll leave the stunts to you Bobme


Are you sure rapping your hand in metal would be the best idea to avoid a shock from electricity?


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

piranhasrule said:


> When I was buying an ecat a while ago the guy tried to take it with a net that had a metal frame. Not too bright, yet funny.
> 
> As for hand feeding, *maybe if I got a chainmail glove or something*. I might lose a hand if I didn't. I'll leave the stunts to you Bobme


Are you sure rapping your hand in metal would be the best idea to avoid a shock from electricity?
[/quote]

No, that would be a bad idea but it would protect against large teeth. I don't have an ecat anymore but I do have fish with large teeth. Thanks for clarifying though.


----------



## mr_b401 (Jul 6, 2005)

Cmon...how can you handfeed your ecat & not get it on video.

Musta been a helluva shocker


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> electricity has nothing to do with the Nematocysts of a jellyfish... would you pee on your hand after you got electrocuted by an electric fence?


 lol I knew a dude that got electrocuted because he peed on a electric fence. that was quite entertaining especially because he got freaked and pissed on himself.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

bad move


----------



## joka711 (Nov 16, 2005)

this thread is cracking me up!


----------



## tryhard (Jun 13, 2006)

man i was stung by a littel jellyfish and it hurt liek a mother [email protected]#%er. i got stung because of a night dive i flipped off the boat into a bunch of them all around me and trying to move aroudn them in the dark is hard, y you would want to seek out one just to get stung? but your body man have fun, hahahah


----------



## kawicivic (Sep 5, 2006)

i know a guy that used to surf in jelly fish infested waters... he said they hurt like a really bad bee sting.... personally i avoid them... although a jellyfish tank would be amazing


----------



## dougefresh (Apr 5, 2007)

just curious what can you compare the pain to? was it like getting electrocuted??


----------



## GN121406 (Jul 28, 2007)

I touched my eletric catfish when it was about 1 inch long. it was just a little sting. but as it gets big it gets powerful


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

ok it stung ya but how did it brake your skin? was it that powerful?


----------

